# Last time on Fish River



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried Fish River again for the second time today. We fished the south end for cats and we caught them all right. A ton of hardheads. We launched down near hwy 98. Not one blue or channel cat. Last time I visit that place..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I looked for flounder one night a couple years ago north of the bridge and ran across some of the biggest alligator gar I've ever seen. Over 6' long and big around as a utility pole!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Middle River Flats.

Yesterday and Today


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Middle River Flats.
> 
> Yesterday and Today


day time?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah. They were day time fish. Nothing to big though. Biggest was 14 pounds or so. A 10 pounder and 4 that were 3-6lbs.

Shad fillets and a bunch of lead. River is still ripping pretty good. 65deg water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I went back in ***** lake a weekend ago looking for shad and didn't find a one. We did catch a few small flatheads back there though


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sat and Sunday the shad were between the river and the fork at the island. Caught several big enough to fillet and way more small ones than I wanted. Throwing a 1.5lb net.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Sat and Sunday the shad were between the river and the fork at the island. Caught several big enough to fillet and way more small ones than I wanted. Throwing a 1.5lb net.


Actually I take that back. We found all we needed once we got back to the cliffs landing under the lights.. Took home and vacuumed sealed about 4 bags of them.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I tried Fish River again for the second time today. We fished the south end for cats and we caught them all right. A ton of hardheads. We launched down near hwy 98. Not one blue or channel cat. Last time I visit that place..


Got to go north. Your way too far down.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Got to go north. Your way too far down.


 I went about 6 miles north on this outing


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

By the way fish river is a damn mad house. Boats running 100 mph all over the river... Never seen nothing like it..


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You got to get just below and right above the 32 bridge. No wake zone from 32 north. You stay down where you've been going it will always be hardheads. The honey road launch is another good spot. It's no wake and pretty deep. Lots of blues.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea cat crusher is rite .


----------

